# advantages of T8 vs T10?



## MDShunk

A T-10 is a damn special lamp. No good reason to use it, to put it plainly. Manufacturers have settled on the T-8 as the defacto retrofit for T-12's, and that's just the way it is.


----------



## electricista

AJthenewguy said:


> I have been working with T-10 (and T-12) fluorescent lamps and have noticed many retailers have a much greater supply of T-8 lamps vs. T-10.
> 
> What are the advantages of T8s? And is the switch easy? Will a T12/T10 ballast work with a T8 lamp?
> 
> I greatly appreciate help. I have a strange work arrangement, my boss isn't local, I just do the work with his clients with his equipment. I want to start my own deal here and I need to be better prepared for what is out there.


I agree with Marc but will add that T5 are also getting more popular. The T-12's was used for the magnetic ballasts and the electronic ballast originally would only take T-8's . I believe now they will take both but the industry is moving (has moved) to the T-8. I believe they put out more lumens then the T12's.


----------



## AJthenewguy

Well I know the smaller the diameter the more efficient the lamp at converting electricity to light (less heat waste), and the lumens are pretty much about the same (with T8s at a lower wattage).

You guys cleared some things up for me, I appreciate that.

Apparently not all ballasts will be able to work with T8s, so I should check the ballasts before replacing T12s or T10s with T8s, correct? And if the ballast is magnetic, then I must replace with a T12 or T10, also correct?


----------



## frenchelectrican

The T-10's ?? that used to be semi common about 15 years ago but now it not worth a merde at all.

I kinda stay away from the T-12 much as I can unless there is very few spefic location that do required the T-12's { typically HO's } in very cold area but seems the T-8 and T-5's handle it pretty well in cold area as long the luminaire is enclosed.

 oh by the way some T-8's do run with magataic ballast as well so that is a nice gotcha if not watching it.

I know I did work in one office complex in France just not too long ago and we have a bit of them on magnatic ballast set up { T-8's} and when they go out we replace with electronic verison that really cut down the power useage and noise to boot.

Merci,Marc


----------



## AJthenewguy

Merci!

It seems like we are about 15 years behind the rest of the world here then! My boss has some kind of a affinity for the T10s, and I don't blame him. We use the Litetronic brand and they look nice and seem to be really high quality.

As far as switching to T8s, that seems to be the way to go. Litetronic also makes T8s of course, so my question is whether or not it is as good of a brand as I think it is, or should I use another?


----------



## lightinggod

The main advantage is much greater efficiency. For a t12 lumens per watt is about 55, and for t8 it's about 85.
That and you won't be able to get magnetic t12 ballasts after 2010


----------

